# Am I missing something (This site and TTOC)



## L33_ETH (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive had a good look around this forum and the TTOC and I cant really seem to find much info about events in my area. Also, I may be being a bit naive but are there different sections within in the MK1 section on the forum? Everything seems to be clumped together......... other sites Ive been on split down into Mods/ project cars/ tech section etc etc?

Please tell me Im missing something...........

Thanks

Lee


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you had a look in the events section at the TTOC national day :?:


----------



## L33_ETH (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah Ive seen that but apart from a calendar with the event listed I cant see any other info. I guess that I need to pay up to get that info hey?

I though there'd be a section to discuss the events etc.

Are there sub sections for regions and different discussion threads somewhere?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

if you say what region you are in someone will come along and let you know whats happening, some areas meet monthly but not all and not everyone joins ttoc but we are still welcome as its about tt ownership


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You've obviously missed the events section:

viewforum.php?f=3


----------



## L33_ETH (Jun 22, 2009)

Nem said:


> You've obviously missed the events section:
> 
> viewforum.php?f=3


nah mate, seen that, I just thought there may be a subsection for each of the seperate regions. I'm from Halifax so I suppose I'm North East? Maybe something for the admin to look at so that everyone doesn't have to trawl through the whole events section just to find out what's going on in their area? Just a suggestion.

Thanks for the replies all.

Oh and when's the next meet? 8)

Lee


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

L33_ETH said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > You've obviously missed the events section:
> ...


19th July is EvenTT 09,

Then there is always a few smaller meet's going on... have a look at the NorthWest/NorthEast Meet in Cumbria, a day out at the seaside, some sporting activities and a chance to get up close with the TTRS... I think the dealer who is bringing it might even let people take a short test drive  Well I am hoping so.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't Halifax south west somewhere in yorkshire isn't it?


----------



## L33_ETH (Jun 22, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't Halifax south west somewhere in yorkshire isn't it?


Halifax is defo up North mate, not SW, lol

Yeah bit gutted about the EvenTT 09 as Im on my hols when thats happening.......... would have been a great introduction to the TT world!! :x


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

To be honest I'd noticed the same, I'm not too far from Halifax, I live in Leeds.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

L33_ETH said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Halifax south west somewhere in yorkshire isn't it?
> ...


If I have to drive over two hours in a southerly direction to get there its down south :wink:


----------



## L33_ETH (Jun 22, 2009)

lol, fair comment mate! 8)


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Lee & Phil,

I thought I was the only one in Leeds  Now there are a few more perhaps we need to organise our own meet locally?

I'd be happy to go for a blast on a summers eve, Stu.


----------



## L33_ETH (Jun 22, 2009)

sounds good mate. Im in Halifax but lived in Leeds all my life up until about 9 months ago. Where abouts you from in Leeds?

As soon as I get the car I'll post in the events section to see if anyone wants to meet up and have a natter and a bit of a drive out.

Like I said earlier, I think a great addition to this site would be to regionalise the events forum so people can see whats going on in their area a bit easier. (Mods/ admin?)

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Even tho this is a very busy site it's still not on the same scale of pistonheads and the like where regional meets can have 50+ cars turn up.

Where we have 10 or so cars come to a regional meeting it just doesn't justify us breaking up the forum into regional sections. The simplicity of the sections on here is what makes it work so well and keeps regular fresh posts in the correct sections.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

SVStu said:


> Lee & Phil,
> 
> I thought I was the only one in Leeds  Now there are a few more perhaps we need to organise our own meet locally?
> 
> I'd be happy to go for a blast on a summers eve, Stu.


Sounds good to me, I'm in Morley.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, im not too far away, often visit family and friends in Haworth. I will look out for you posting a meet.

Its 1hr 40mins from Haworth to south cumbria, have a look at the thread for the meet on 1st August, that would be a good start for meeting up with some of the members. We are looking at getting a few together for a South Lakes group, will keep you informed.

Happy TTeeeing

Seasurfer


----------

